# Sell your Biscuit Joiner and your Pocket Hole Jig and buy the DowelMax.



## Builder_Bob

Regarding pocket screws, the first few turns into the mating wood also push back on the work piece because there are a few threads of the screw in both pieces.

Have you ever tried to first run the screw through the pocket hole while the piece is not mated so that the screw can fully clean out the pocket, including the very bottom. If this operation is done before the mating, the screw will not push back on the workpiece, and life becomes easier!


----------



## richgreer

Like many, I have been also looking for simple, easy and reliable joinery system. I already have a Kreg pocket hole system and a biscuit joiner. I took a hard look at the DoweiMax but ultimately chose the MortisePal. I think they are both good systems. However, for me the big issue is the ability to make a mortise a little longer to accommodate wood movement.


----------



## davidroberts

I installed about 20 3/8" dowels this afternoon in a clamp rack. Not fine furniture, but good for this application. Dowels are one of many in the toolbox. Sorry to hear you had bad luck with biscuits and pocket hole screws. I can't get along without them nowadays. Properly used, they have revolutionized even fine furniture building, much less your functional benches and bookcases. As said above there are tricks to make the joints flush. Most furniture makers use a hand plane to clean up joints in face frames and such. That last 1/32or 1/64" is usually for hand work, not power tools. Norm just sanded the crap out of them.


----------



## tedth66

Thanks LJs, you offer some great tips for the biscuit joiner and the pocket hole jig. I've never seen the Mortise Pal but now I'm very curious about it.

@Builder Bob - I've never tried what you described but I will give it a go the next time I decide to use the pocket hole jig. I always thought it was the screw itself that was pushing the workpiece out but what you explained above makes total sense. Thanks!!

@Davidroberts - I use to purposely raise the biscuit joiner on the face plunge so it would leave a 32nd extra and then I'd trim the excess with a flush trim bit. That turned out great for the most part but when I'd work with the end plunges (in most cases plywood), if there was a slight bow in the board and I wasn't able to press down hard enough to flatten the board before plunging, then it would throw things all out of whack. Maybe I need more practice and patience.

In the end I'll most likely NOT sell my BJoiner and PHole Jig. Like Deke and others have mentioned there will always be a use for them in certain applications. The DowelMax is still my favorite between the three and maybe the Mortise Pal is in my future.

thanks LJs


----------



## rimfire7891

Hi ted,

Couldn't agree more about Dowelmax. Great tool, very easy to use once you get the process down and remember to swap sides. Haven't had the problem you mention with the drill stop. I think i tightened mine on to the drill when I got and it hasn't moved since. Use 3/8" dowels exclusively.Had it about 5 years now and it is just great for building furniture. Face frames are a piece of cake for this tool. M & T's are stronger, however they take much longer and for most applications the dowels are totally adequate.
Great review on a great tool.
Made a box for mine, to keep all the pieces in one place. Made from scraps of spruce, white oak, red oak, maple and doug fir

Thanks for the review. jb


----------



## tedth66

Thanks Rimfire,
The home you built for your DowelMax is incredible. The DowelMax deserves a home like this. Very Nice!!


----------



## goethert

It is 2012 now. The Jessem dowel jig released about two years ago and I think it is great too. I could not justify Dowelmax's price and went with Jessem. Very happy with it.


----------

